# حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..



## سيزار (12 نوفمبر 2007)

قال ايه ... اصلك وانا ماشيه معها يا ماما قابل وحده زميلته ووقف وسلم عليها يرضيكى ياماما 
ماما لا ميرضنيش يابنتى لما شوفه هكلمه
قال يا مامه واحنا فى الكافيتريا قاعدين شرب قبل منى اليمون ...يرضيكى ياماما 
ماما لا ميرضنيش يابنتى لما شوفه هكلمه
قال يا ماما لما ركبنى العربيه نزل وسبنى افتح الباب وعمل نفسه مش واخد باله يرضيكى ياماما 
ماما لا ميرضنيش يابنتى لما شوفه هكلمه
قال يا ماما شوفتى اخرتها بقوله انتى لبسك عاجبنى ام قالى شكرا وانتى الى زى الشمس منوره شوفتى يا مامه قلى كلمه وحده بس يرضيكى ياماما 
ماما لا ميرضنيش يابنتى لما شوفه هكلمه
قال ياماما لما كنت بتكلم مع زميلتى فى الموبيل موضوع مهم يا ماما بقولها تلبس فستان ايه وكدا يعنى عشان عندها حفله .. ومطولتش يا ماما ساعتين بس وحياتك .. يقولى وانتى مش مقدره وقتنا ولا ايه وزعل ياماما ومش عارفه ليه يرضيكى ياماما 
ماما لا ميرضنيش يابنتى لما شوفه هكلمه​


----------



## سيزار (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

ادى عما يلهوم حوووووووووووش يا رب حووووووووووووش


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

*بيقولك اكفى القدرة على فمها تطلع البنت لأمها 
بنت تشتكى لأمها دى كارثة تفتكروا يعنى هتحل المشكلة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين مالك يا سيزو حاطط على البنات كده ليه دول حتى غلابة زى القطط
نونونونونونووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ادى الستات و الى بيجيلنا منهم!!!
ربنا يصبرنا!!!!!!!!!!!
ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا سيزار و الف مبروك العضوية المباركة​


----------



## سيزار (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

شكرا يوحنا ............. يا بنى لازم نحطهم فى دماغنا هو احنا نقدر نستغنى عن النكد قصدى عنهم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اى خدمه روكى 
شوفت قال البنت غلبانه قال معملتش حاجه

واشكر يوحنا على المباركه لى بلعضويه 
وانت ايضا اخى روكى


----------



## twety (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

مبروك ياسيزو على العضووووووووويه
عقبال الاشرااااااااف
ههههههههههههههههههه


بس خف شويه على البنااااااااات
والا :t32:


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*



twety قال:


> مبروك ياسيزو على العضووووووووويه
> عقبال الاشرااااااااف
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



-------------------------------
يا ست الكل يا تويتى وبكلامك دا اهنيكى
نورتى الموضوع وبدى احيكى 
واشكرك على زوقك جدا ميرسى ليكى 
ومش هخف على البنات سمحينى لانهم مشباديهم صدقينى
دا غصب عنهم الى هما فيه وياريت تشكورينى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

*ايه يا سيزار انت لسة مبطلتش
طيب خاف على نفسك بئى و استنانى بئى انا ومرمر و كل البنات على باب المنتدى 
و ورينا شطارتك
يا اما حشتكيك لماما  ماشى*


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

بصراحه العضوه الوحيده هنا ماقدرش اشوط فيها هى جيلان بجد يعنى والاعتراف ب الحق فضيله 
ماشى يا جى جى مسكانى من ايدى حاضر ياختى 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*



سيزار قال:


> بصراحه العضوه الوحيده هنا ماقدرش اشوط فيها هى جيلان بجد يعنى والاعتراف ب الحق فضيله
> ماشى يا جى جى مسكانى من ايدى حاضر ياختى
> ههههههههههههههههه



*عنك انت يا باشا لو فى حد مش قادر ترد عليه احنا موجودين 
ما هو يا يسلموا ويرضوا بالحقيقة يا احنا وراهم لأخر نفس عندهم


و يا جيلان يا اختى مرمر مش هتنفعك ده حزب فاصوليا 
كانت واقفة فى المطبخ لقت شغل المطبخ صعب قالت اعمل حزب اسهل واهو كله طبيخ 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## سيزار (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

حلوه يا يوحنا حلوه اوى منك يابنى انت بتجيب الكلام دا منين حقيقى دمك عسل
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
ههههه
هه
ه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*



سيزار قال:


> حلوه يا يوحنا حلوه اوى منك يابنى انت بتجيب الكلام دا منين حقيقى دمك عسل
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> ههههه
> ...




*ده بعض ما عنكم يا زعيم رجالة المنتدى وكل المنتديات


اى خدمة يا معالى الرئيس​*


----------



## twety (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*



> يا ست الكل يا تويتى وبكلامك دا اهنيكى
> نورتى الموضوع وبدى احيكى
> واشكرك على زوقك جدا ميرسى ليكى
> ومش هخف على البنات سمحينى لانهم مش باديهم صدقينى
> ...


 
اشكرك ليه بقى :dntknw:

هتخف على البنااااااااات ولا انا اتصرف :beee:

متنساش ان المشرفين هنا بناااااااات :t33:



> *ايه يا سيزار انت لسة مبطلتش
> طيب خاف على نفسك بئى و استنانى بئى انا ومرمر و كل البنات على باب المنتدى
> و ورينا شطارتك
> يا اما حشتكيك لماما ماشى*


 
برافووووووو عليكى ياجيجى
انا واثقه فيييكى
وعارفه انك هتقدرى عليييييييه :yahoo:



> بصراحه العضوه الوحيده هنا ماقدرش اشوط فيها هى جيلان بجد يعنى والاعتراف ب الحق فضيله
> ماشى يا جى جى مسكانى من ايدى حاضر ياختى
> ههههههههههههههههه


 
قصدك ايه يعنى ياسيزززززو :t32:


----------



## سيزار (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

سيزووووووووووووو غلبان وقع ولا حد سمى عليه يارب ارحمنى من تويتى وجيلان .... اعمل ايه بس دى حتى تويتى مشرفه 
وهلم الدور خلاص هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

يا بنى دول ماشيين بمبدأ خدوهم بالصوت لا يغلبوكوا
وبعدين انت ناسى ان معاك ادمن جامد قوى ومشرفين رجالة 
ده غير الأعضاء المباركين والجداد
هيروحوا مننا فين 


على فكرة الأخت اللى بتهدد انها هتستناك على باب المنتدى 
وقفت امبارح و كان فيه راجل طالع من المنتدى قفل الباب على صوابعها

الف سلامة عليكى يا جيلان
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

اين انت يا يوحنا .. اختفيت يعنى 

سلامى كتير ليك​


----------



## فادية (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

يوحنا فامريكا  يا سيزو ومش بيقدر يخش المنتدى  اليومين دول 
صليله  كتير يا  سيزو ان ربنا  يوقفه​


----------



## جيلان (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا بنى دول ماشيين بمبدأ خدوهم بالصوت لا يغلبوكوا
> وبعدين انت ناسى ان معاك ادمن جامد قوى ومشرفين رجالة
> ده غير الأعضاء المباركين والجداد
> هيروحوا مننا فين
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يسلمك
وربنا يرجعك المنتدى بالسلامة عشن تنوره تانى
يا ملك الكوميديااااااااااااااااااا
بس تنوره بس من غير كهربااااه
يعنى ضرب او احزاب لا
يا اما:boxing:*


----------



## جيلان (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*



فادية قال:


> يوحنا فامريكا  يا سيزو ومش بيقدر يخش المنتدى  اليومين دول
> صليله  كتير يا  سيزو ان ربنا  يوقفه​



*ممممممممممممممممم
عشن كدى ليه فترة كبيرة مش بالمنتدى
ربنا معاه 
ويوفقكوا حبيبتى*


----------



## سيزار (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*



فادية قال:


> يوحنا فامريكا  يا سيزو ومش بيقدر يخش المنتدى  اليومين دول
> صليله  كتير يا  سيزو ان ربنا  يوقفه​



*************************

شكرا يا فاديه كتير
وربنا موجود ويعمل الصالح ويبارك فيه وان شاء الله يرجع ب السلامه .. صلوات القديسين معاه امين


----------



## فادية (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*



جيلان قال:


> *ممممممممممممممممم*
> *عشن كدى ليه فترة كبيرة مش بالمنتدى*
> *ربنا معاه *
> *ويوفقكوا حبيبتى*


ميرسي حبيبتي جيلان  ربنا يخليكي يا رب 
 وعلى فكرة  هو  بيسلم  عليكم  كتير كتير​


----------



## فادية (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*



سيزار قال:


> *************************
> 
> شكرا يا فاديه كتير
> وربنا موجود ويعمل الصالح ويبارك فيه وان شاء الله يرجع ب السلامه .. صلوات القديسين معاه امين


امين يا رب 
ميرسي عزيزي  سيزار 
ربنا  يبارك  حياتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

*اه شكلك يا سيزار بتزن على خراب 
عشك 
يابنات المنتدى انى اراى رس قد اينعت الحصاد 
اقطعوها معى بكل همتكم ​*


----------



## سيزار (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

ههههههههههههههه .. ايون ما صدقتى ياختى  .. بصى يا انجى من الاخرولا كل  بنات المنتدى ولا بنات العالم كله خلى بالك دحنا تمام قوى 

وبعدين هما فين انتم اساسا .. معلشى معلشى ... بكره تعرفوا زمنا من زمن غيرنا 
ههههههههههه
**********************

نورتى يا جميل وتسلم ايدك وكلامك ههههههههههههه


----------



## moramahfouz (15 يونيو 2008)

سيبك انت ربنا فوق الكل بيسلط ابدان على ابدان وعجبى
         مورا


----------



## سيزار (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*



moramahfouz قال:


> سيبك انت ربنا فوق الكل بيسلط ابدان على ابدان وعجبى
> مورا



******************
شكرا كتير ونورتى الموضوع جبت من الاخر يا جمييييييييييييييييل


----------



## amjad-ri (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: حككايتى مع خطيبى .. الحاقينى يا ما ما ..*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (22 ديسمبر 2008)

امجد يا اسد انا اموت فى الاسوده ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

سيزار انتا ليش حاقد على البنات

لهلدرجة مغلبينك هههههههههه

احكيلنا ليش لانه اذا عرف البب بطل العجب


----------



## سيزار (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> سيزار انتا ليش حاقد على البنات
> 
> لهلدرجة مغلبينك هههههههههه
> 
> احكيلنا ليش لانه اذا عرف البب بطل العجب



++++++++++++++++

لا ابدا ياختى دول مطلعين عينى ربنا يسامحكم واشوف فيكم اسبوع ههههههههههههه


----------



## dark_angel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*البنات منهم لله و الكبير عليهم لانهم بيبهدلونا بس للاسف مش هنقدر نستغنى  عنهم*​


----------



## just member (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههه*
*يرضيك يا سيييييييزر*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا يابنى والله مايرضينى*
**
*شكرا للبسمة الخفيفة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 ديسمبر 2008)

انا معاكي يا جي جي في الحزب 
وانت يا سيزو اولهم اللي حينضرب :nunu0000:​


----------



## سيزار (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> انا معاكي يا جي جي في الحزب
> وانت يا سيزو اولهم اللي حينضرب :nunu0000:​






*************

اخص عليكى اهون عليكم يا جماعه دا انا غلباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## totaagogo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*غلبان اوى 
احنا البنات هنتفق نتلعلك فى المنام وعلى اللى هيحصلك :smil16:​*


----------



## سيزار (30 ديسمبر 2008)

totaagogo قال:


> *غلبان اوى
> احنا البنات هنتفق نتلعلك فى المنام وعلى اللى هيحصلك :smil16:​*



***********************


*هههههههههههههههههههه ها تخلينى اقول وبصصوت مسموع الحاقينى يا ماما هههههههههههه

يا خراشى .. انا روحت وراء الشمس ههههههههه

على العموم المسامح كريم ولا ايه توتو ههه*


----------



## totaagogo (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*لا وانت الصادق انت مش هتلحق تشوف الشمس 
ممكن نكرمك ونكتفى بضربك ب:gy0000:س مفيش كرم بعد كده 
:act23:​*


----------



## سيزار (30 ديسمبر 2008)

totaagogo قال:


> *لا وانت الصادق انت مش هتلحق تشوف الشمس
> ممكن نكرمك ونكتفى بضربك ب:gy0000:س مفيش كرم بعد كده
> :act23:​*



*********************

يا بنتى انا غلبان خالص انا عملت حاجه هههههههههههههه .. دا انا حتى نفسى فى عسليه وكوز دوره مشوى 

بدل ما تديهومنى هتضربينى .. اعيط يعنى هىء هىء هىء هىء 


هههههههههه​


----------



## totaagogo (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*خلاص بلاش عياط 
اله قلت بلاش عياط 
هاجبلك العسلية وكوز الدورة بس 
هايتخصموا من مصروفك ماشىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2009)

ده تسيب واستهتار 
انا بطالب باعدام البت وامها رمياً بال قباقيب
( جمع قبقاب )
اواب يعني
دي حاجه تفرس


----------



## totaagogo (8 يناير 2009)

*بلاش تفرس نفسك يا سيدى :nunu0000:
وهنشوف موضوع القباقيب ده بعدين ​*


----------

